# More Sargent Reds



## Buckrut (May 4, 2014)

First of all, I owe a thank you to sharkchum for showing me (and others) how to get started in surf fishing. Without him doing that, I still would have been aimlessly wandering around the beaches. I am from Nebraska and am only down here for a couple months but really wanted to give surf fishing a try. These are all a result of his "how-to" class. So thanks sharkchum!

Spent saturday fishing Sargent and as soon as my first rod was out, I pulled out my first bull red! He had taken the bait before I could get my rod in its holder after casting! 

A little later one of my rods bends over and I head over to start reeling it in. A couple minutes into the fight with this fish, I look at my other rod and its bent over too! So I get this fish into the first gut, put the rod in the holder, and run over to start on the second fish. I get it in the first gut, then go back to bring the other fish back in since it had taken off again. I had the drag on a level I was comfortable with taking into account the pole sitting in the holder and my line. I had to reel these in a couple times before I finally got them both in. One turned out to be a nice black drum and the other a big bull red. I measured him to be 48". What would you guys guess a bull red of 48" like that too weigh? In my haste to get these fish released, I didn't get a weight.

A little later I had my line peeling off again, went over and started to fight this fish. It soon "locked down" and I knew that meant I had a ray on the line. It took a while but I finally got him in. My first Ray! While down here, I wanted to catch a ray and a shark. Now I can cross off the ray but my pursuit of the shark continues. 

Went out this morning and couldn't find the fish. I did have what looked to be some hits but the bait was dropped each time. The surf was very calm today.

All of these fish were released and lived to be caught another day!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Great job. I could't be happier if I caught the fish myself. This is the reason I try to help people, seeing one success story like this makes it all worth it.


----------



## Redsrbetter (Nov 19, 2010)

Congrats on the catch!!


----------



## jaysmith77573 (Jul 6, 2014)

Awesome those are some nice fish, I wish I could of also participated in the class but i had a wedding to go to that weekend.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Congrats, on some nice Bull Reds and a good ray. Good Job!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catch!


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Well done! Great report and pics! Kudos to Sharkchum for all his help!


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice! Chum we need to hook up one day when I am down there.


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

Great report and awesome pics!
Glad you are enjoying the fishing in Sargent.
Has it started snowing in Nebraska yet! :slimer:


----------



## rrankin (Jan 22, 2008)

*What did those big guys eat?*

Awesome story! So glad you got a taste of Gulf Coast Surf Fishing.

I grew up on the gulf coast but haven't been able to get back down there much in the past decade. I am excited to get down there this weekend with my dad and brothers for my "bachelor party" (really just a weekend of fishing with the family).

Any tips for the surf? What did those big guys eat? I'd settle for a Private Message if it's secret 

Thanks,

RYAN


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Excellent report and catch!! Thanks for sharing.
Green coming to you.....


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Man you could feed a whole tribe with all those big guys!


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Great pics and thanks for sharing. I am heading to my spot in Freeport for a couple of months at the end of the month. Fun to catch the big boys but I am looking for some reds, drum and croaker as well as a shark or two with which to fill my freezer and tummy. My fishing partner says I waste too much time fighting with the bulls so I am limited to my semi-decade trip to Spain for the running of the bulls!


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Wonder what that red and blackie were thinking staring at each other nose to nose


----------



## Buckrut (May 4, 2014)

All of these were caught on cut mullet. The fresh stuff worked waaaaay better than anything frozen. I caught all of them in the 1st/2nd gut. Other than that, not sure on what I can say to help here but just go fish! The fish are out there!

I had to break the red and blackie up. They got into a pretty intense trash talkin' match. Had to release them in opposite directions. :spineyes:

One question I have for you all, do you catch sharks into October often? This next weekend is my last weekend I get to fish till October, and I really want to catch a shark before I have to head back in November. I don't need a big one, just a 3-4 footer would be awesome. I am just curious if I should give up hope on them come October.

As far as the snow in Nebraska, I wish it was! One of my favorite things to do is ice fish the coldest days when everyone else stays inside and I get all the Northern Pike to myself!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I catch sharks down there in October every year, I've even caught them in December if its a mild winter. I'll be back down there October 4th for the tournament, come on down and I can almost guaranty you a shark.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Are yall fishing near Mitchells cut in Sergeant?


----------



## Buckrut (May 4, 2014)

sharkchum said:


> I catch sharks down there in October every year, I've even caught them in December if its a mild winter. I'll be back down there October 4th for the tournament, come on down and I can almost guaranty you a shark.


I will be fishing every chance I get while down here, so I'll be there!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Great day on the water, and congrats on the fish. Looks like you took what Sharkchum taught you to heart. It is obvious he knows what he is talking about.


----------

